# Problem mitm Feuerzeug...



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich hab mir vor einigen Tagen ein nachfüllbares Gas- Feuerzeug besorgt und habe bereits zuhause eine Nachfüllkartusche.

Unten ist ja ein Ventil angebracht und die Flasche hat so nen "Aufsatz"

Doch wenn ich den reinstecke und drücke, zischt es nur wie blöd egal wie ich es drehe / drücke...
Und der Test nachher zeigt auch dass da nix reingeht, wie also füll ich das Ding auf? Bin echt am verzweifeln und keiner meiner Kumpels weiss da Rat...

Google kann ich auch knicken da hat nicht wirklich einer Plan und eine Anleitung ist weder bei der Gasflasche noch beim Feuerzeug dabei gewesen...ich mein kann ja net so schwer sein?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gasflasche und hier das Ventil vom Feuerzeug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Hm ich nehm mal an die Frage ob Feuer und Gasflasche aufsatztechnisch miteinander kompatibel sind kann ich mir sparen ja?

Weil das ja eigentlich echt nich so schwer sein kann.

Wenn du das ausschließen kannst würde ich auf ne noch unentdeckte Sicherung an der Flasche tippen.

Hast mal ein anderes Feuerzeug ausprobiert?

Im Notfall den Händler fragen, auch wenn's peinlich wird


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

Du musst das ins Nasenloch sprühen und dann in das Loch pusten.


----------



## Mylikja (24. Januar 2011)

Einzige tipp, den ich geben kann ist: Auf den Kopf stellen. Das is Flüssigkeit und verhällt sich auch so. das hatte ich zumindest bei mir mal falsch gemacht.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du musst das ins Nasenloch sprühen und dann in das Loch pusten.



uiuiui und sowas von dir...  
neeein liebe kinder onkel kitten macht nur spaß!



hab letztens erst nen bericht gesehen und scheinbar is das so n kleiner trend bei den kids feuerzeuggas zu schnüffeln...

hm naja der 14 jährige aus dem beitrag hat die ausstrahlung aufgrund einer "überdosis" nich mehr erlebt... aber denke mal das war keine anspielung darauf oder...


----------



## Olliruh (24. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Du musst das ins Nasenloch sprühen und dann in das Loch pusten.



Mh wie meinst du das ?

Habs jetzt mehrerer male probiert ,aber funktioniert nicht 
das zeug ist ganz schön kalt in der nase :3


----------



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2011)

XD Hört noch auf muss so schon meine Bauchmuskeln schonen wo ich mir gerade die guten alten Smosh Vids reingezogen hab^^

Ja aber naja muss bis übermorgen warten, Dienstags hat die Tankstelle zu.
Und ja bereits an einem andern mit gleichem Ventil probiert, zischt nur aber sonst nix...

Auch das mit dem aufm Kopf hab ich versucht und wirklich lange gewartet auch als es nichtmehr gezischt hat... trotzdem nichts.

Und nein die Flasche hat keine Sicherung mehr. Ich frag mich sowieso woran ich erkenn dass das Ding jetzt wirklich voll ist, will nicht so weit füllen dass ich nach paar mal gebrauch wieder nachfüllen muss x.x


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Januar 2011)

Besitze leider kein einziges Feuerzeug, also frag' am besten im Laden. Irgendwie muss man das ja lernen. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (25. Januar 2011)

Mh jo dachte trotzdem hier wäre einer mit einem Ähnlichen Problem... Naja muss ich wohl warten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Januar 2011)

Bin leider Nichtraucher und -Brandstifter, von daher verstehe ich davon nix. Es sei denn, Du hast aus Versehen 'n Benzinfeuerzeug gekauft, dann wird das mit dem Gas nix.


----------



## Ol@f (25. Januar 2011)

Hm, wenns der richtige Stecker ist, musst du egtl nur die Flasche auf den Kopf stellen und 3-5sek auffüllen. Dann kurz aufhören und so oft wiederholen bis es voll ist (etwa ~4mal). Wenn das Feuerzeug nicht richtig befüllt wird, solltest du das egtl. sehr schnell spüren (Feuerzeug wird kalt, da Gas entweicht und sich stark ausdehnt).


----------



## Tokenlord (25. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus weil ich ein Zippo nutze wo das ja nochmal anders läuft.

Aber soweit ich weiss gibt es Gasfeuerzeuge wo man an dem selben Loch zum befüllen mit einem Schraubenzieher o.ä. drehen kann (Zwecks Flamme größer/kleiner?)
und wenn man zu weit dreht dann geht der "Deckel" ab xD

Evtl musst du das da ein bisserl aufdrehen (Auf, nicht ab!)?

Wie gesagt nicht so meine Welt und wenns kompletter Unfug ist tuts mir Leid ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2011)

Bin zwar auch Nichtraucher aber habs schonmal gemacht.
Eigentlich musst du nur gucken ob der Aufsatz von der Größe her ungefähr mit dem Feuerzeugventil zusammenpasst.

Dann mit relativ starkem Druck (aber aufpassen dass es richtig draufsitzt damit du nicht abrutscht) die Flasche an das Feuerzeug drücken. Das Zischen ist das ausströmende Gas, das ist normal. 
Du wirst sicherlich auch etwas Gas riechen sofort wenn du die Flasche verwendet hast. Meines Wissens nach geht da immer ein bißchen was daneben weil der Verschluss zwischen beiden Teilen nicht perfekt sitzt.

Jedenfalls mit leichten Druck etwa 3-4 Sekunden dranpressen, das sollte reichen um das Ding für ne Weile aufzufüllen. Und vielleicht nicht unbedingt tief einatmen dabei. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin leider Nichtraucher und -Brandstifter, von daher verstehe ich davon nix. Es sei denn, Du hast aus Versehen 'n Benzinfeuerzeug gekauft, dann wird das mit dem Gas nix.




Nichtraucher und Brandstifter (...welcher Strich?!)...jaja

Benzin explodiert übrigens. Genauso wie Bremsenreiniger.

Habe ich eigentlich schonmal erzählt, das man mit Bremsenreiniger ganz toll Feuer machen kann? Ok...die Explosion ist etwas laut, aber Papier verbrennen geht super damit (sofern man wie ich auf dem Land wohnt^^)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Nichtraucher und Brandstifter (...welcher Strich?!)...jaja
> 
> Benzin explodiert übrigens. Genauso wie Bremsenreiniger.
> 
> Habe ich eigentlich schonmal erzählt, das man mit Bremsenreiniger ganz toll Feuer machen kann? Ok...die Explosion ist etwas laut, aber Papier verbrennen geht super damit (sofern man wie ich auf dem Land wohnt^^)



Ich seh's schon kommen: buffed.de - das Portal für Brandstifter, Bombenleger und Hobbyterroristen


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich seh's schon kommen: buffed.de - das Portal für Brandstifter, Bombenleger und Hobbyterroristen



buffed.de - das Portal für WoW-Spieler und Brandstifter

Wir wollen ja mal nicht übertreiben


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Januar 2011)

Anleistung:
Sie musen verbandeln die Lusche Flasche von Gas (A) auf Ventilator Feuerzeugs ( drucken. Sitzen Druck richtig, nicht heftig, langsam weich.
Ausflussen die Gas auf, nicht überschaumen, Sekunden Baum. Fertig Befullung, lassen Druck vorne. Nutzen wie in Liste (C).
Danke viel.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Ok um nochmal ne ernste Antwort abzuliefern... ^^

Hab doch mal gegoogelt. Wahnsinn wie viele Leute damit Probleme haben...


Bist du dir wirklich sicher das du ein Mehrwegfeuerzeug hast?
Ich meine es sieht wie eins aus, hab jetzt aber oft gelesen das viele da falsch lagen, weil sie die Öffnung zur Einwegbefüllung des Herstellers für eine zur Mehrwegbefüllung hielten.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre das Feuerzeug oben durch den Gasausgang zu befüllen was wohl sogar bei Einwegfeuerzeugen gehen soll.

Will dir jetzt allerdings zu nix raten womit du das evtl teure Ding kaputt machst... ^^


----------



## yves1993 (25. Januar 2011)

Ne ist schon ein Mehrfüllfeuerzeug...

Ist einfach ein Problem mit der Gasflasche... zischt nur anstelle dass das Gas reinläuft...


----------



## Ol@f (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab heut auffer Arbeit nochmal geguckt und es hat halt auch genau so geklappt:





> Hm, wenns der richtige Stecker ist, musst du egtl nur die Flasche auf den Kopf stellen und 3-5sek auffüllen. Dann kurz aufhören und so oft wiederholen bis es voll ist (etwa ~4mal). Wenn das Feuerzeug nicht richtig befüllt wird, solltest du das egtl. sehr schnell spüren (Feuerzeug wird kalt, da Gas entweicht und sich stark ausdehnt).



Ähnliches stand bei mir auch auf der Dose.


----------



## nemø (26. Januar 2011)

Ich als Nichtraucher und -Brandstifter muss persönlich auch sagen, dass ich für meine esotherische Seite Streichhölzer bevoruge!


----------



## vollmi (27. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ne ist schon ein Mehrfüllfeuerzeug...
> 
> Ist einfach ein Problem mit der Gasflasche... zischt nur anstelle dass das Gas reinläuft...



Drückt das Ventil der Gasflasche auf die Einstellschraube des Feuerzeugs, oder gleitet es in die Einstellschraube rein und drückt da aufs Ventil des Feuerzeugs?

Denn üblicherweise ist die grosse Schraube ums einfüllloch nicht zum niederdrücken gedacht sondern zentriert nur das Ventil der Gasflasche.

mfG René


----------

